

A ballot is on to decide if ICALP proceedings should go open access. - gphilip
http://www.eatcs.org/

======
gphilip
... And some of us may have a vote. Read below for more information.

LIPIcs (Leibniz International Proceedings in Informatics) [1] is a series of
high-quality _open access_ (available online and free of charge) conference
proceedings in informatics, published in cooperation with the Schloss
Dagstuhl–Leibniz Center for Informatics, Germany [2].

The proceedings of the ICALP conference [3] have traditionally been published
by Springer, who make it available online, albeit through a paywall. If you
are not browsing from a University/Institution which has subscribed to the
proceedings, you have to pay something like Euro 24.95 _per article_.

EATCS, who conducts the ICALP conference, are currently holding a poll [4] to
decide whether ICALP proceedings will continue to be published by Springer, or
will move to LIPIcs. If you registered for ICALP, ESA, or MFCS in 2011, you
have a vote. Please use it :-) .

[1] <http://www.dagstuhl.de/en/publications/lipics> [2]
<http://www.dagstuhl.de/> [3] <http://icalp11.inf.ethz.ch/> [4]
<http://www.eatcs.org/>

